# mortise/tenons for router table stand help



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

need to mortise the legs of the router stand. Making a jig for a plunge router, ordered a 3/8" up spiral bit 1-1/4 depth. THE PLAN.
Jig pic. Will cut the 3/8 grove in the jig when I get the bit. Router base just fits in the sled & will slide freely.
Will have a slot on the bottom of the jig to hold in place, movable for different widths. drop in spacers on the top to stop the router for various sizes.
Clamp the leg in the bench vice, place the jig to hold router, plunge in 1" on each end, rout out about 3/8 inch per pass. Advice??









Also need to round over the tenons. Other than a file & sander. I see no simple way. 1" long, 3/8" wide 3 different lengths. They are cut to length but need rounded to fit the mortise. HELP. Simple jig out there?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bogydave

Here's one that Bob R. came up with 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2641-mortise-tenon-jig-plunge-router.html

===========


Bogydave said:


> need to mortise the legs of the router stand. Making a jig for a plunge router, ordered a 3/8" up spiral bit 1-1/4 depth. THE PLAN.
> Jig pic. Will cut the 3/8 grove in the jig when I get the bit. Router base just fits in the sled & will slide freely.
> Will have a slot on the bottom of the jig to hold in place, movable for different widths. drop in spacers on the top to stop the router for various sizes.
> Clamp the leg in the bench vice, place the jig to hold router, plunge in 1" on each end, rout out about 3/8 inch per pass. Advice??
> ...


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

WOW. Nice. I understand some of the pictures but not the complicated jig. I've never used a plunge router before if that helps show my lack of experience. The centering jig with bearing on the base plate makes sense to me but I need the mortises 1/4" (1/4" shoulder on 3/8" tenons , center of the mortise should be 7/16" for edge of leg) from the edge of a 1-1/2" legs so the 7/8" rails is flush on one side of the leg. (notice pencil marks in top picture, mortise close to one edge), 
I like the rollers for center mortise, Thanks. File & sander for the tenons I guess


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

It's just takes a spacer to line it up where you want it..that's to say a block on one side or the other on the leg. this will move the router over to the spot you want it..it just makes the leg wider so to speak but keeps it true to the leg.. 

It's easy jig to make and use, plus using a plunge router is the best way to get the job done ...and it's the safe way 

JUst as a side note, I have been playing with the one below it's a Old/New one .for me..it's a neat setup and I do love jigs..  this one will let me round over the Tetons ends quick and easy so they fit right in the pocket.. 
But I do like using the floating type, is so much easy and quicker.. 

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/10133-birch-m-t-jig.html
========




Bogydave said:


> WOW. Nice. I understand some of the pictures but not the complicated jig. I've never used a plunge router before if that helps show my lack of experience. The centering jig with bearing on the base plate makes sense to me but I need the mortises 1/4" (1/4" shoulder on 3/8" tenons , center of the mortise should be 7/16" for edge of leg) from the edge of a 1-1/2" legs so the 7/8" rails is flush on one side of the leg. (notice pencil marks in top picture, mortise close to one edge),
> I like the rollers for center mortise, Thanks. File & sander for the tenons I guess


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI
> 
> It's just takes a spacer to line it up where you want it..that's to say a block on one side or the other on the leg. this will move the router over to the spot you want it..it just makes the leg wider so to speak but keeps it true to the leg..
> 
> ...


DAH, sometimes I can't see the forest for the trees. Now it makes sense.
Much thanks. One more ? I ordered a 3/8" up-spiral 1-1/4" depth of cut.
Is this the right bit for mortises? 
Thanks again. I'm may learn to like a router yet. Sure enjoying & learning from the forum.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

The bit is fine but 3/4" deep is best, 1 1/4" deep is a bit of a over kill 
It's very hard to shear off a 3/4" long stub and it's just right the norm.

But do get a 1/4", 1/2" bits as well. the 1/2" one will beef up the joint when you need it.


======



Bogydave said:


> DAH, sometimes I can't see the forest for the trees. Now it makes sense.
> Much thanks. One more ? I ordered a 3/8" up-spiral 1-1/4" depth of cut.
> Is this the right bit for mortises?
> Thanks again. I'm may learn to like a router yet. Sure enjoying & learning from the forum.


----------

